# Second Skin Damplifier (Regular) Review



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I just got finished installing Second Skin's Regular Damplifier in my 2006 Mercury Milan. The only other deadener I have ever used is the old Stinger Roadkill asphalt product, I was really expecting roughly the same stuff but these two products are nowhere near the same. 

I ordered 20 sq. ft. by phone (I know; old school) and spoke with Ant for a few minutes about how much I would need etc. Nice guy. I placed the order and received the product in just under a week. Shipped AZ to NC, yours might take less or more time. I could track the order via UPS by the next morning. I have not had the chance to do anything other than look at it sitting in the corner of my garage for the last month. Today I tore into the Milan to make it quieter.

With the car being a Mercury I had thought all along, "I may not need any deadener. This car is already pretty quiet as it is." Boy was I ever wrong! 

This stuff is super easy to work with. The aluminum foil is nice and thick and the wax paper backing keeps it all nice and neat. It cuts easily with a razor knife and sticks very well. If you are a little off on your placement you can peel it off and restick it quickly. I had a roller to use with it but I mostly just pushed it on with my hands and used the ball end of a Craftsman screwdriver and opposite end of my razor knife. I got 1 cut the whole time I was working with this stuff and that was because I did a jagged cut on a piece while it was mounted on the door. I was trying to cut around a bolt head and when I pushed the jagged end back down with my finger it sliced me. None of the other cuts I made outside of the car seemed sharp at all.

Performance:
All I can do is post this video of my 'rap test' to show the difference between treated and untreated door panels. I'll let it speak for itself.





I would highly recommend this product if you are looking to deaden your doors. If the 'entry level' stuff is this good I can only imagine what the Pro stuff is like. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad you like the product man!
Thanks for the review!


ANT


----------

